# Visit to Seattle



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi there you Seattle, Washington are people ~ I am heading up your way in a month and want to 'hit' the LYS --- can you give me some of your favorite hot spots ? I can always Google, but when the information comes from another yarn shopper it means SO much more ! 

Thank you in advance for all your help ! Gale from Grants Pass, Oregon


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Tricoter on Madison and Churchmouse Yarn and Teas on Bainbridge Island are two favorites. I do not live in Seattle but make sure that I get to both when I visit.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll want to check out Little Knits for sure! They're in West Seattle (Admiral Junction). http://littleknits.com/

Seattle Yarn is also in West Seattle, S of the Alaska Junction, also on California Ave. http://www.seattleyarn.com/Seattle_Yarn/HOME.html

If you are going to Pike Place Market, you can stop at So Much Yarn. They are upstairs from World Market about half a block North of where the actual Market ends (and upstairs, follow the signs, they are a smaller shop). http://somuchyarn.com/

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> You'll want to check out Little Knits for sure! They're in West Seattle (Admiral Junction). http://littleknits.com/
> 
> Seattle Yarn is also in West Seattle, S of the Alaska Junction, also on California Ave. http://www.seattleyarn.com/Seattle_Yarn/HOME.html
> 
> ...


Oh Thank you -- We will be in West Seattle, where my son and daughter in-law live -- will be house sitting -- hahaaa YARN SHOPPING -- Again thanks for all the information !! Gale


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Tricoter on Madison and Churchmouse Yarn and Teas on Bainbridge Island are two favorites. I do not live in Seattle but make sure that I get to both when I visit.


Haven't been to Bainbridge yet, guess that is going to be ONE very good excuse to 'site see' Thank you !! Gale


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope you have lots of fun yarn shopping - I wish there were good yarn shops here in Roseburg.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

elsienicholls said:


> I hope you have lots of fun yarn shopping - I wish there were good yarn shops here in Roseburg.


Hi Elsie ~ I know same here for Grants Pass... there is a nice store called Middleford Yarn & Stitchery Shoppe in Medford ... just incase you do get down here -- just pass by GP and go straight to Medford :0)


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

Take the ferry to Bainbridge - I could have spent hours at Churchmouse!! It was the highlight of our Seattle trip last June! Also went to So Much Yarn - small but the owner there was just so sweet! (Like all yarn people I have run into!)


----------



## Susanabacana (Oct 5, 2011)

Little knits, on california avenue is where i would start. Amazing yarn at deeply discounted prices! Happy Yarn Crawling!


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Weaving Works is a fabulous store with very helpful sales staff.


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, Acorn Street - 2818 Northeast 55th Street Seattle, WA 98105
It is just north of the University, so a little trip from West Seattle, but a very nice and very friendly shop.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Try Serial Knitters yarn shop 8427-122nd Ave NE, Kirkland, WA. The yarns are extensive with many Washington yarn suppliers and the needles and notions are extremely impressive: Signature, KA, Knit Pro, KnitPicks, plus interchangeables. Bad Woman yarn shop or is it Bad Girl?, Seattle (Wallingford area).

Just as Portland has its Yarn Crawl over a weekend, Western Washington has a similar event and one of these shops mentioned may have the "passport" available that lists all the yarn shops participating in this event.

Happy yarn hunting.

Becca


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I second The Weaving Works (near the University District). They have an online site for address. An old favorite of mine - and a goldmine for books.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Becca said:


> Try Serial Knitters yarn shop 8427-122nd Ave NE, Kirkland, WA. The yarns are extensive with many Washington yarn suppliers and the needles and notions are extremely impressive: Signature, KA, Knit Pro, KnitPicks, plus interchangeables. Bad Woman yarn shop or is it Bad Girl?, Seattle (Wallingford area).
> 
> Just as Portland has its Yarn Crawl over a weekend, Western Washington has a similar event and one of these shops mentioned may have the "passport" available that lists all the yarn shops participating in this event.
> Thank you for all your help !! Gale
> ...


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

LynneA said:


> I second The Weaving Works (near the University District). They have an online site for address. An old favorite of mine - and a goldmine for books.


Thank you Lynne --- that is an area my hubby has a favorite record shop ( I am hooked on yarn --- he has his vinyl collections ) so we will have fun shopping !!


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

time2smile said:


> Also, Acorn Street - 2818 Northeast 55th Street Seattle, WA 98105
> It is just north of the University, so a little trip from West Seattle, but a very nice and very friendly shop.


Now I will have the Weaving Works and your site... yeah !


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Gale, Renton is not far from West Seattle and the Knittery is a lovely shop.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Gale, Renton is not far from West Seattle and the Knittery is a lovely shop.


Thank you Dorsey... love your little saying under your statement too ! Love the chocolate and margaritas !!!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

IF you have a half day or so to visit Bainbridge Island (Winslow), take the ferry over and visit Churchmouse Yarns and Teas (as has been mentioned), have lunch at the Streamliner Diner and enjoy downtown Winslow. If I could, I'd be tempted to move there


----------



## beadknitter (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi from Australia,
I visited the So Much Yarn store in Seattle on our visit last year, such a good range & many different ones than we get.
Have fun
beadknitter


----------



## sewlady12 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi
One shop I don't see mentioned is the shop in Port Orchard, WA which is a ferry ride across Puget Sound from West Seattle.
Debbie Macomber's A Good Yarn Shop
1140 Bethel Avenue Port Orchard, WA 98366
(360) 876-0377

There is also a tea room across the parking lot which has great lunches.

Diana


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

sewlady12 said:


> Hi
> One shop I don't see mentioned is the shop in Port Orchard, WA which is a ferry ride across Puget Sound from West Seattle.
> Debbie Macomber's A Good Yarn Shop
> 1140 Bethel Avenue Port Orchard, WA 98366
> ...


Thank you Diana... I have a really good shopping list now.. ! Just hope I don't run out of $$ and can pack my stash away so the hubby doesn't see all of it


----------



## sewlady12 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are quite a few shops over on this side of the Puget Sound--Bainbridge has already been mentioned but there is a shop in Allyn not far from Port Orchard and another in Silverdale which is between Port Orchard and Bainbridge so you could get in lots of trouble yarn stashing if you want. Have a great trip!
Diana


----------

